# Bimini Top on the Cheap



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Does it fold up out of the way with no sharp edges? I sometimes have to drop mine like going through a fish ladder or under extreme winds (during camp)


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Yea no sharp edges or pointy parts. Its pretty simple. Thats why we ask why it works. I am thinking of doing a u tube video, but not sure how. So if you would like to know ask me how i did it. p/s I am a master electrition and rock buggy fab guy. But that just helped me figure it all out. I only used simple tools.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

riverpimp said:


> Yea no sharp edges or pointy parts. Its pretty simple. Thats why we ask why it works. I am thinking of doing a u tube video, but not sure how. So if you would like to know ask me how i did it. p/s I am a master electrition and rock buggy fab guy. But that just helped me figure it all out. I only used simple tools.


Lemme guess. Emt. Bender. Couplings. Tarp

Is it too tall to get effective shade under it?


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Yea not sure, will let you know after the weekend. Dont be all negative k. Things work that dont cost alot of money. So if it is not for you move on, we all dont have trust funds freind.... Play Kool... Right..


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Whatever helps float your boat and gets you on the river. The bimini looks like it might work well, though it seems a bit high.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

$40 is impressive. I spent about that much making a frame mount slide rack for mine

I was supposed to use the money from the trust funds for singing lessons but bought new oars instead


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

wildh2onriver said:


> Whatever helps float your boat and gets you on the river. The bimini looks like it might work well, though it seems a bit high.


Mine is 54" which i have to either scout from below or pull in the oars and scout from the drybox on my seat. On Aug trip on the 45th parallel the angle of the sun is not overhead at the hottest part of the day. Thats the reason i ask about the height being effective. No sense making shade for the fishes


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm looking foward to finding out how you built it, just might have to be one of my tween seasons - winter projects


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Same here. How about some details on the parts?


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Will try to get parts and pics out this week...


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe the parts code numbers from the HD receipt?


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

I built something like that for my cat, but I used the black screen fabric that you find on a roll at Home Depot and I then attached it by putting in grommets and using bungees. I found it works much better with the wind. My two cents


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

No I am with you Edd. I looked every where here in Montrose, even Home Depot put I didnt find it. However I was looking of a 6X8 tarp of that style. By the foot makes sence too. On eBay they were running around $20, but I think it is worth it. p/s on ebay you can get it in white as well I think that might be even cooler.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

riverpimp said:


> No I am with you Edd. I looked every where here in Montrose, even Home Depot put I didnt find it. However I was looking of a 6X8 tarp of that style. By the foot makes sence too. On eBay they were running around $20, but I think it is worth it. p/s on ebay you can get it in white as well I think that might be even cooler.


$20 a foot or for the whole tarp?


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

I spent $130 on a bimini shipped from eBay this spring. It is exactly like the one below but was cheaper because of a discontinued color.

54" H x 8' L x 73"-80" W 4-Bow Bimini Top 5880-WMAX | eBay

Paid $65 for all stainless hardware from these guys.

AISI 316 Stainless Steel Marine Boat Bimini Top Cap 7/8" | eBay

Total was under $200, just as strong as the $520 river sombrero.
Held up great to the Deso winds this summer.
I realize it is a bit pricier than $40 but super strong.


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

The ebay breath tarp was around like $20 for the whole tarp.


----------

